# Liquid Logic Black Boats.



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Not starting shit, but I think the Black Ops boats are ridiculous. First off I think they are unsafe, because they are borderline impossible to see. Second they show up scratches like crazy so the resell on them is horrible. Third they are hot as two pigs screwing in a flannel sleeping bag. This makes the plastic super soft, and dents easy. I am borrowing one right now, and I am sure glad I did not get one for my self, but everyone that I have talked to that is not trying to be batman on the water hates their black boat. Any one else agree or have a different opinion?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

yes.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

So dont get one ya racist


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Not starting shit,


I totally agree with you, as I am guessing most boaters do.......that's why I'm calling bs on this, you are starting shit....


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Just think that when they came out people acted like it was the coolest thing since bread that was already sliced. Now people have them they see what a stupid idea it is. If it is in the sun at all it is like pouring gas on styrofoam. It is flimsy, and if you put in on a roof rack it comes off with a dent. I think they did it because black is a cheaper color. Not sure, but that is my opinion. I will be happy to be in my lighter colored Remix in a few days. I love Liquid Logic, but that was stupid.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I love lamp.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know what we're yelling about.

Loud noises


----------



## climbermale (Aug 31, 2004)

I paddle the liquidlogic blue knight and to tell you the truth I love it. Most all the people I paddle with have bought the stomper 80 or the 90 all inblack. I'm no pro but for me I feal I am paddling harder water this year. It's simple if you don't like the dark color buy a lighter color. But, one thing is for sure this is the boat of the year and as soon as a shop gets one in its sold.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow are you on drugs dude? Soft plastic really from being black? As for being hot? I think you are on drugs! I own two and have no idea what you are talking about they are no different than blue or red. Plus when the plastic warms in the sun that's when the dents pop out don't leave it sucked down to the top of your rig for show. Crack kills
the entire reason of "black ops" is covert operation type shit, you know not be seen hence the name.....


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Whatever Mike on a hot day touch a black ops boat, then touch a lighter color boat. They are much hotter.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Huh I guess i need to sell mine now cause apparently it sucks and I had no idea


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't any of you guys catch the memo? Real men paddle Pink LL boats!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Pizzle said:


> Didn't any of you guys catch the memo? Real men paddle Pink LL boats!


I could see where that is true although mine is blue. We all have our opinion, but it just seems a lot hotter to me. I Liquid Logics defense I have thought black boats from any company were strange. I would much rather look for a bright colored pinned boat than a black one.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

And it makes you so uncomfortable on the inside you have to cry on the buzz. It's a boat color. Don't leave your boat in the sun bro unless you are trying to pop out a dent.. Common sense.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Preemptive hand paddle reference.


----------



## elcamino (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my see through plastic boat. The only problem is I couldn't keep paddling naked without people noticing


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Now you understand why they're only appropriate for the sickest boaters. If you're sick enough: 1) you don't swim, so your invisible boat is not an issue, 2) you don't hit any rocks, so scratches/dents are not an issue and 3) you wear shorties on high alpine creeks, so heat is not an issue. Until you get that sick, stick with smurf blue.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

KSC said:


> Now you understand why they're only appropriate for the sickest boaters. If you're sick enough: 1) you don't swim, so your invisible boat is not an issue, 2) you don't hit any rocks, so scratches/dents are not an issue and 3) you wear shorties on high alpine creeks, so heat is not an issue. Until you get that sick, stick with smurf blue.


what he said.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

glad i got smurf blue


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I put my first scratch in my kayak today so not sick


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so sick I swam out of my Black Ops boat on Bailey, Chase Nobles not only found it, but, unpinned it for me with not so much as a dent or a scratch on it. I also Love how that Black Ops keeps me ohhh sooo warm on the cold waters of Bailey.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hot boats?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahahha hell yeah spenc


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess I am wrong. I must be imagining that black is harder to see, and that black absorbs heat more than most colors. As far as scratches on boats I don't worry about that anymore. I look for cracks, and either move on or weld them. Boats are made to be put through hell. If it breaks it breaks. My point was that black is hard to see, and gets hot. I could care less what color it is. On the safety side of things camo would be just as bad. Whatever. My last day in the boat is tomorrow before my flight so oh well.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

On a serious note, I did notice that I had a dent in my boat from the rack after a day of work. I park in the parking garage so I didn't think it was because of the sun or heat. The dent was across the hull at the rear loading bar under the seat. There was no dent up near the bow from the forward bar. The boat wasnt strapped to tight either. I just thought it was LL plastic. It seems softer than my crosslink Jackson Villian I had. But doesn't seem to scratch as easily.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

If you leave a boat strapped to a rack it will oil can. Store you boats on end or upside down if it's an issue. Boats are not hats for cars.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I guess I am wrong. I must be imagining that black is harder to see, and that black absorbs heat more than most colors. As far as scratches on boats I don't worry about that anymore. I look for cracks, and either move on or weld them. Boats are made to be put through hell. If it breaks it breaks. My point was that black is hard to see, and gets hot. I could care less what color it is. On the safety side of things camo would be just as bad. Whatever. My last day in the boat is tomorrow before my flight so oh well.


I'm just having some fun Spaghetti, I wouldn't say you're entirely wrong. A submerged camo boat could be harder to see, but the colors are sweet, and for some the negatives are minor.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome thread. I wore my black WRSI the other day and it scorched the hair off my head.


----------



## Jerbready (Apr 21, 2006)

Same thing happens to me when I wear my black mesh tank top... go figure.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Whatever Mike on a hot day touch a black ops boat, then touch a lighter color boat. They are much hotter.


 
Ture! but does this theroy mean that on winter days light colored boats would be cooler and therefore the plastic would be "brittler" than say a black boat? 

Just to throw a wrench in the mix. I have heard that black boat absorbs more of the suns UV rays and says yellow boats and the UV rays break down plastic faster. I don't have any real facts but???


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

I doubt UV rays will be a factor when there are a dozen cracks in your haul.


----------



## SDA000 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a green hornet black ops boat and when I went to buy it I was shying away from black specifically because of the idea that it would be hotter. I got it anyway. After a 2 day trip in Arkansas recently and being on the river for hours at temps around 90 and sunny I can say I really didn't notice a difference in my black or yellow boat. It does show normal scratches on the glossy areas more. I use 303 on it between trips and it is stored inside. My buddy has a red LL boat and side by side the plastic is the same. I do however think that LL plastic seems a little softer than some others. Just my observation.


----------

